# What is safe to take with amitriptyline?



## conjectural (Sep 29, 2009)

I have to take amitriptyline for a neuropathic pain disorder I have. I only take 20mg, which is not enough to affect my mood.

My anxiety/depression are worse then ever right now, and I was hoping to go to a doctor to try some kind of medication for it. I was hoping for prozac in particular, because both of my parents take it. However, since I've been put on this pain medication I don't know what to do. I don't know if it's safe to take another kind of anxiety/depression medication alongside amitriptyline.

Does anyone know aything about this? Is it okay to take two kinds of medication together?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

probably not so safe to take prozac with since they both inhibit serotonin reuptake so you could try to take a higher dosage of amitriptyline, it's a triclic antidepressant and can work for both pain and depression.


----------



## brown324 (Oct 1, 2011)

I take amitriptyline 100mg which does help for depression, although not a lot for anxiety. Upping your dose of amitriptyline to a theraputic level will help some though. I would try upping the amitriptyline and taking something like picamilon or pharma gaba for anxiety as a first line treatment. 

Make sure you take higher doses of amitriptyline at night before bed as it can be sedating. And if you try picamilon or pharma gaba for anxiety limit yourself to the lowest possible dose that seems to help, and cycle it on and off, like every other day with a few day break every 2 weeks or so as not to build tolerance quickly.

There are a lot of things out there that can help, but as first line treatment you should try to avoid taking benzos or the like if possible. Serotonin drugs such as amitriptyline and ssri's like prozac can't be taken together it will raise serotonin levels too much and can be dangerous. But amitriptyline at a theraputic dose can be as beneficial as an ssri like prozac, for some people like myself the older tricyclics actually work better for depression and anxiety than a newer ssri.


----------



## ahmad (Jun 27, 2010)

yes,some DRs prescribe SSRIs with low doses TCAs, here is some considerations:-
some antidepressants can affect the plasma concentration of the other antidepressant,and in any antidepressant combination serotonin syndrome is taken into account.expert DRs can choose the proper combo and the safe doses.


----------



## conjectural (Sep 29, 2009)

Does that work? I always thought that you had to take a small dosage for pain and a large dosage for mood. If you take a large dosage for mood would it also help the pain?


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Also check out for enzyme interactions. In prozac and amitriptyline for example. Your psychiatrist will most likely know but check yourself just to make sure.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

20 mg is a very low dose. it is safe along with any SSRI.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Interactions on most anti-depressants with anti-depressants are dose dependent(except for MAOIs).


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

When i was on 100mg Amitriptyline i was also taking an anticonvulsant Topamax (100mg), Temazepam (a benzo) 10-30mg, alcohol (sometimes), and at the end swapped topamax for Lyrica.

Some have interactions, mostly sedation.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

brown324 said:


> I take amitriptyline 100mg which does help for depression, although not a lot for anxiety. U.


Let me tell you your in for a hell of a ride when you decide to taper or quit ami.

Chollinergic rebound hit me for six. Was nauseated for 2 weeks as i came down from 100 to 50, then again when i went from 50 to 35. 
35-0 wasnt too bad though. Goodluck


----------



## kab107 (Jun 22, 2013)

*my experiance*

I take both Amitripyln (sorry for spelling) and prozac. I have 25mg amitriplyn and 40 mg or prozac. The amitriplyn is for my migranes. I do notice if I don't take it the next day I get my migrane. The prozac is for anxiety and depression. My dose was just uped last week to the 40mg. The prozac was making me sick. But the dr suggested taking it beforee bed. I take the amitrypllyn at night also. I haven't had any side effects to taking both. I am also 282 pounds. The prozac has made me gain some in a short period.


----------

